# Corn laying slug eggs for 3rd year running



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi I have a female corn who I've had for over 3 years, I have no idea how old she is because the guy I got her from didn't have a clue. She was in with a male but he died the day before I collected her, so she hasn't had a male in with her for over 3 years. I don't know if she'd been bred in the past. 


For the first time in ages she refused a feed last week, and yesterday I found 24 slugs in her damp hide, she was wrapped around them and obviously trying to incubate them. She laid slugs for the last 2 years as well but not as many as this time, and the last 2 times they were all over the viv and not in a neat little clutch.

Will it do her any harm to lay slugs every year, or do you think it would be a good idea to try and bred her next year. 

Any advice would be appreciated, as I have no experience in breeding snakes and whether the once a year laying of dud eggs is ok for her.

Amanda


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it wont do her any harm, but it might not be a bad idea to let her be mated again.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i think another mating wont do her any harm 

its prob what she needs :whistling2:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I don't know if she's was mated in the past, the guy I got her from was very sketchy with details, just said that the male in with her had died the day before. Hopefully by next year I would of been able to pick up an adult male and try to bred her. She looks really pi$$ed off after I took the eggs out, and hasn't gone back into her hide, so she's making me feel guilty!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yeh she will just be retaining sperm from the male but obv it wasnt gd enough thats why its producing slugs so yeh just stick a male in with her nxt breeding season 



luke


----------

